# Baby Eagle Magazine Release



## savestheeday (Nov 7, 2011)

I just recently purchased a fullsize steel Jericho 941 aka Baby Eagle .40

I'm trying to reverse the magazine release to where the button is on the right side of the gun, since I'm a lefty. I contacted Magnum Research prior to ordering the handgun and they confirmed that it can be done, and the design of the button and frame confirms it. I'm still waiting on them to respond back on how to actually do it, but I think they aren't going to be much help, since it would be voiding the warranty for me to do so.

There is a hole on the flat-side of the magazine release, revealing what appears to be a rod which holds the assembly in place.

http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af224/savestheeday5500/2.jpg
The arrow is pointing directly to the rod, which looks like I would have to remove the trigger and trigger bar out of the way. Does anyone have experience with this design?

This gun is based off of a CZ75, so hopefully there's someone out there that could lend some advice. It's hard to find much info on this gun, especially making the mag release a "lefty"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ok, not sure if the baby eagle is the same as the cz since its based on but NOT a clone.... this is the cz reversal.

unload the gun, remove the slide and drop the hammer so you can access the magazine catch spring screw..... 
remove magazine catch spring screw.....
with the screw out you should be able to remove trigger bar spring..... 
and magazine catch spring..... 
remove the mag release and reverse it ..... 
reassemble.

use the correct fitting screw driver with flat sides, NOT a common beveled screwdriver ..... this screw is tight and if you bugger it up with the wrong screwdriver you are screwed.....

oh, and just one more thing to think about... unless your mags are ambidextrous and have the retention slot on both sides, this aint gonna work anyway


----------



## savestheeday (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks for the reply.

my magazines are slotted on both sides.

instead of a screw, it's called a "plunger" on my gun. there is no notch for a screwdriver anywhere in sight. The best thing I can come up with is that I have to remove the trigger arm in order to get to the plunger, and then maybe I have to grip the plunger from the sides to unscrew..I'm not sure. 

In the picture I linked, the hammer is rested at home, making the "plunger" as accessible as it's going to get. 

Really, what I need to know is, if I can remove the trigger and trigger bar WITHOUT having to also remove the sear and sear housing (which controls the hammer)...it appears that the trigger arm is attached to the sear...If I could simply remove the trigger and lift the trigger bar out of the way enough, that would be ideal.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

savestheeday said:


> Really, what I need to know is, if I can remove the trigger and trigger bar WITHOUT having to also remove the sear and sear housing (which controls the hammer)...it appears that the trigger arm is attached to the sear..*.If I could simply remove the trigger and lift the trigger bar out of the way enough, that would be ideal*.


ok i can visualize how it is retained.... some research has said that it can be done that way but 3 hands are required..... never done it myself..... my advise , if you are going to go ahead and void the warranty, take your time, do a complete disassemble and then put it back together correctly. why try a shortcut that might mess something up?

remember the plunger and mag release will have springs under compression, be careful not to let one fly


----------



## Donald (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi I know this is outdated but I was wondering if you ever got it reversed. Im a lefty and I am interested in the baby eagle, Im wondering if the mag release was in the way for leftys or just in conveniant. I had a taurus that every time I hit put my finger on the trigger my finger would hit the mag release.


----------

